# Help me, I don't have a name!



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi DF friends,

As most of you know Lizzy passed away last week. I was devestated by her loss and still miss her terribly. Jeff, my wonderful fiance, was also torn apart by losing her. This past Saturday he told me he was taking me for a ride to get my mind off of things. We drove for several hours and finally pulled up to a house in Porterville. This lovely bundle is what was waiting for me.








He had picked him out for me a long time ago and was going to give him to me for a birthday present later this month. Instead, he knew that one of the best ways for me to help deal with my grief over Lizzy would be to have a wonderful bully baby sleeping on my tummy. Now, with the help of this little guy, Payton, and my SO I have been able to move away from the sad thoughts of Lizzy's final moments to the joyful memories that composed her life. I still get sad about Lizzy. I know I always will. But this little boy is helping me heal.

So, I need your guys help naming him. Jeff and I haven't been able to come up with anything that fits him. He has such a great personality. He is a mixture of impishness and sweetness. He loves to play fetch and to follow us from room to room. He enjoys tormenting Payton by trying to bite his tongue and jowls. We want something "bullyish" for him, but none of the typical bulldog boy names (Winston, Watson, etc) seem to fit him. So anybody have any ideas? Thanks in advance!

Kristen, Jeff, Payton, and "no name"


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not sure of name suggestions, but I have to say that this pup looks just a little mischievous in nature...lol  I'm sure he keeps Payton on his toes! lol 

He really is a cutie!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Well we had a bulldog at petsmart where I worked named Brutus. It was pretty cute. I'm glad you have a puppy to help your heart heal. I had to stop reading your Lizzy post because I was getting sad. But this little bundle probably keeps your smiling!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

4dogs3cats said:


> Well we had a bulldog at petsmart where I worked named Brutus. It was pretty cute. I'm glad you have a puppy to help your heart heal. I had to stop reading your Lizzy post because I was getting sad. But this little bundle probably keeps your smiling!


Funny you mention that name. We almost named Payton that and were considering it for this guy. But now it's stuck in my head as a "mastiff" name, so I just can't see my little guy as Brutus. Also tried Bruce, but like Mdawn said he is mischevious, and Bruce doesn't really convey that to me. Yes, he does help me smile. Every time I get sad I look at him and I can't help but perk up a little.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

i always use italian translation in naming my dogs in one way or another. i have a few for you if you want to hear them but as i was thinking of a few, a name appeared to me........simple but seems to fit his look..."norm". 

he looks like a "norm" to me.

whatever you decide, he is absolutly gorgeous and i am very happy for you guys. what a face " norm " has!!!

jcd


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

jcd said:


> i always use italian translation in naming my dogs in one way or another. i have a few for you if you want to hear them but as i was thinking of a few, a name appeared to me........simple but seems to fit his look..."norm".
> 
> he looks like a "norm" to me.
> 
> ...


hhmmm...norm. maybe. what are your italian translations?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

What about Bubba or Liz Jr.?


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> What about Bubba or Liz Jr.?


Sorry, durbkat, but Liz Jr. won't work for him because he's a boy and I just couldn't do that to him. Also, I don't want to name him that because he is his own dog, not Lizzy's replacement. I tried to talk Jeff into naming him Mr. Darcy to compliment Lizzy's name, but it was a no go.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea, I know he is a boy, thats why I added Jr.  But I can see how you wouldn't want to use that.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

SUCH CUTENESS!!! He's adorable. Congratulations, and give your SO a big hug and a kiss for being so sweet... 

How about Mickey?


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I looked at the picture and within seconds the name "Rosco" popped into my head. 

He's soooooo cute!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

volleyballgk said:


> hhmmm...norm. maybe. what are your italian translations?


well i said "pezzo" on the other thread. i love this one because it flows with payton........pezzo(pazzo) and payton. i love it. means big beast.

another cute one is "amante". a mont a. means lover boy basically.

"bambino" of course. everyone knows this old favorite!!

"maschietto" is cool. baby boy........mash chi etto

there are a few neat ones. try them. i love italian obviously!!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

What an adorable puppy. My neighbors have one that looks similar with the name Ringo. I always liked that name.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I know a little guy that looks just like him named Roscoe-reminded me of him when I saw that sweet face!! My Mastiff that passed name was Brutus-Mastiff Name!!

I am glad you are getting some healing- it will take a while, but I know how Otis helped us through Brutus' sudden death, I didn't think I would make it through it. But he really helped, as I am sure this guy will help you.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

What could be a perfect name for this cutie??? He's soooo cute!!!! =)


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

You could name him Puck after the impish mischief maker in "Midsummer Night's Dream", guess it's an English reference to boot. LOL

I like the name Oscar too. Or Sir Robin (like Sir Robin the brave from Monty Python). Henry would be good, another English monarch name (goes with Lizze/Elizabeth). 

Whatever his name becomes, he is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Barclay is a good name for a British chap. If you spell it "_Bark_ley," then it has the added attraction of being sort of a dog joke.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

how about "vita"...veeta. means "life". or my wifes second favorite italian name next to my son angelo, is " vito "/ i could see him as a vito!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Thought I posted this already, maybe I deleted it... 

Anyway, how about Elvis? An acquaintance of mine had an American Bulldog he named Elvis and that dog has personality plus!!! 

Looking at that little puppy face I see tons of personality...


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

How about "Mack"


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry I don't have a name, but that puppy is too darn cute.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Squiggy...

I am SOOOOOO HAPPY for you and your hubby! 

Congratulations and WELCOME HOME "no name yet"


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

How about "meezi",street term in the UK for "me",he looks like he knows who "me" is .lol

Lovely pooch.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

He looks like a Winston.


----------



## carlos79 (May 7, 2008)

i was just on a great website that can help you with naming your dog it has different dog name on it. www.dogs4home.com 

good luck and i think that Max is a good name


----------



## Sky (May 5, 2008)

He is 150% adorable - he looks like a Lewis to me. 

Loveable Lewis or Louis.


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm thinking Boothby, very british sounding...


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I love all the suggestions. I will run them by Jeff tonight. We have to get the poor thing named or he will become "Mr. Dog" forever.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Max'sHuman said:


> Henry would be good, another English monarch name (goes with Lizze/Elizabeth).


Or Hank? Sounds like Tank LOL Or is that too corny?


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

............seeing him on his puppy blankey I immediately thought of "Linus".


----------



## Franny Glass (Apr 23, 2008)

Knuckles!!!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Great names,i wouldnt go for a typical English name as i bet there are far too many already.


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

If not an english name, how about "Fritz", "Heinz" or "Karl" ?


----------



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

He looks like a Boomer to me. What a cute guy... and very sad to hear about your loss.


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

Sherlock, Watson, Clyde, Rufus, Tiny, Wrinkles, Otis, Snorre, Haegar, Oliver, Andiamo, Lars, Lillebror, Luigi............etc. etc. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

emily445455 said:


> I looked at the picture and within seconds the name "Rosco" popped into my head.
> 
> He's soooooo cute!!


no, Rosco's look like THIS..
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y26/Kelly579/Showpics/roscy2.jpg
=P

I think he looks like a Tub or a Bubba
whatever you name him, he's delightful!! What a face!


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't know why but the name DOUG popped out at me. I think bulldogs really suit human names. I had one in class named BRUCE not that long ago.

I also love the names SPUD, TATER and HEMMI..

Whatever you choose, your pup is just adorable.

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Thought I posted this already, maybe I deleted it...
> 
> Anyway, how about Elvis? An acquaintance of mine had an American Bulldog he named Elvis and that dog has personality plus!!!
> 
> Looking at that little puppy face I see tons of personality...


I thought of Elvis, too! Or Titan! What a sweet face. I am so sorry to hear about Lizzy.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Roscosmom said:


> no, Rosco's look like THIS..
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y26/Kelly579/Showpics/roscy2.jpg
> =P


LOL, yes he looks like a Rosco too


----------



## Soleris (Mar 20, 2008)

I like boomer or Oscar. He is a very cute puppy. You are very lucky


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok My dogs are named usually after food or beer ha but I have 3 dogs now and their names are Princeton after where I got married in Princeton chapel, and my other dog is named Chili and my little girl is named Spice. So with that looking at your dog I came up with , Popcorn, Bully, Rocky, Ruff, Waffles, Frisk, Frank (as in frankfurter), wobbles anyway I love him hes adorable let me know what the final name will be hes adorable ...

How about Kernel...?? Spell?? LIke Kernel Mustard ha I dont know but he is cute


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

how about 'hogan' 

or 'wiley' 

or 'jack-be-nimble'

or just plain 'rascal'

?


----------



## Regi (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Zim I thought of the name rascal after putting down some ideas its a great name good choice.. I like it he looks like a rascal.. no?,, Where were u when I needed names? Ha ,, I love the look of that bulldog so loveable and chubby hey how about CHUBS?? ha I think hes adorable


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Yay!!! I found a name! After much deliberation and frustration we've decided to name him (can I get a drumroll please).....Max. I know, so simple a name after so much time, but it just fits him so perfectly. Jeff loved Hank and Frank, I liked Baxter, Mack, and Oscar. But Max was the one we could both agree on. 

Thanks to everyone for their great ideas. It has been such fun reading all your suggestions! And keep on the lookout for more Max and Payton pics soon.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Max is the perfect name for this little guy!


----------

